# msim Alternative programieren



## msimpr (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute 
ich habe eine Bitte. Ist jemand so nett und schreibt mir dieses Programm neu für neuere Windowsversionen XP,Vista,7?

www.file-upload.net/download-2409499/MSIM.zip.html

Vielen Dank



Hier noch die Readme damit Ihr wisst was das umgeschriebene Tool machen soll:

Sysops,  die an ihrer  Mailbox-Konfiguration  basteln, kennen das 
   Problem: Änderungen k”nnen nur online begutachtet werden und das 
   kostet  so manche Tarifeinheit. Natürlich  könnte man zum Testen 
   verschiedene  Rechner per Nullmodem-Kabel  verbinden, doch viele 
   Kommunikations-Programme,    wie   zum   Beispiel   BinkleyTerm, 
   benötigen  die Modem-Meldungen RING  oder CONNECT. Msim arbeitet 
   mit einem Fossil-Treiber zusammen, simuliert diese Meldungen bei 
   Verbindungen  über Nullmodem-Kabel und spart  so eine Menge Geld 
   beim Testen.

Also das programierte Tool welches unter XP/Vista/7 laufen soll soll einfach folgendes machen:

Es soll an einem beliebigen COMPort z.b. COM2 ein Modem simulieren und das simulierte Modem soll dann die Modemmeldungen wie ein echtes Modem RING CONNECT und OK ausgeben wenn ich bei Hyperterminal at atdt etcc pp eingegeben habe

Das Ganze braucht keine grafische Oberfläche es kann ruhig eine Konsoilenanwendung sein.

Danke für denjenigen der sich dafür Zeit nimmt.


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Juli 2010)

Was zum Geier willst du überhaupt mit deiner Offline-Mailbox? Kauf dir doch einfach ein ver***tes Modem – „teure Tarifeinheiten“ gibt es schließlich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## msimpr (22. Juli 2010)

Trozdem bitte ich darum mir solch ein Tool zu schreiben für XP. Man weiß ja nie ob man nicht doch mal wiederr Hyperterminal und ein virtuelles Modem braucht braucht..


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juli 2010)

Hmm... wenn ich das recht in erinnerung habe muss man dafür einen virtuellen COM-Port einrichten und diesen dann mittels des Modemtreibers steuern. Es kann sein, dass ich mich jetzt irre, aber das klingt für mich nach nem eigenen Treiber. Das könnte unter XP noch klappen, für höhere Win Versionen braucht man dafür jedoch ne Signatur (zumindest bei den amd64er Versionen)...


----------



## msimpr (22. Juli 2010)

OK

Eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch

Kann man die Standartmodemtreiber die ja bei Windows mitgeliefert werden nicht so modifizieren das man da gleich die Modemmeldungen RING Connect und OK bekommt? Ach nee XP ist ja net Opensource..

Würdest Du mir denn diese kleine App schreiben die diese Modemmeldungen an einem seriellen comport emuliert?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Juli 2010)

Nunja, meine letzten Treiberbasteleien liegen jetzt schon ne Weile zurück 
Evtl. kann ich da was machen, ich müsste mir das vorher mal ansehen, um den Aufwand zu schätzen ^^

Mal ne ganz andere Sache: 2 Modems + alte Telefonanlage? Ich hab sowas zu Hause für solche Spielereien. Kann sogar "gratis" ins Netz damit, da ein Modem an nem Router hängt der per DSL nach außen geht. Gibt's bei ebay für nen Appel und nen Ei


----------



## msimpr (22. Juli 2010)

@bingo88

OK

Danke das Du das für mich machen möchtest.

2 Fragen noch dazu 

1. Wie viele Tage dauert das Ganze bis Du das fertig hast ca?

2. Willst Du mir die Datei dann per PM oder als Anhang hier im Thread zukommen lassen?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Naja, von machen hab ich noch net gesprochen ^^
Ich werd mir am WE mal was über virtuelle COM-Treiber zu Gemüte führen um abschätzen zu können, ob das zeitlich machbar ist. Ist jetzt nicht so, als hätte ich sonst nix zu tun, Treiberentwicklung ist ein biestiges Geschäft 
Meine Vermutung ist jetzt mal, dass das mehr als ein Wochenende in Anspruch nehmen würde...

Edit: Hab mal grad was überflogen, ist definitv nicht an einem Wochenende zu machen! 
Wofür brauchst du das denn genau? Wären nicht echte Modems und ne alte Telefonanlage eine Möglichkeit? Ich verstehe atm nicht, was du eigentlich machen willst...


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Das mitder Telefonanlage hört sich sehr kompliziert an...

Ich weiß auch nicht was ich dann alles für Hadware bräuchte und wie ich nun Windows konfiguriere

Da bräuchte ich dann schon Deine Hilfe


Deshalb käme mir ein kleines Tool wesentlich besser in die Quere

Was erreiche ich denn mit 2 Modems und ner alten Telefonanlage

Was soll mir das bringen?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Also so kompliziert ist das nicht. Ich hab ne alte Eumex ISDN Anlage mit zwei analogen Anschlüssen und 2 56k Modems (extern; ist aber eigentlich egal). Die Anlage muss jedenfalls interne Anrufe unterstützen.

Die Modems hängt man dann an zwei Rechner (kann auch nur mit einem funktionieren, das habe ich jedoch nie getestet, da ich wirklich physisch getrennte System wollte). Nun startet man sein "Serverprogramm" auf dem einen PC und ruft mit dem zweiten PC diesen PC an (z. B. per Hyperterminal wenn der Server das kann/braucht). Dazu wählt man dann die interne Nummer (bei mir *1 oder *2 da ich nur zwei Anschlüsse an der Anlage habe). Daraufhin klingelt dann das andere Modem und nimmt den Anruf entgegen -> Verbindung steht und es entstehen keinerlei Kosten! Wichtig ist nur, dass man unter Umständen das "Vor dem Wählen auf Freizeichen warten" entfernt, wenn die Anlage kein Freizeichen im internen System bereitstellt. Das kann man aber notfalls auch noch per AT-Befehl machen.

In Windows musst du nur die Modems installieren und ggf. die Telefonanlage einstellen, das hängt aber von der jeweiligen Anlage ab. Ich habe jetzt ne uralt-Anlage (noch mit RS-232 Port), mit der klappt es aber wunderbar. Hat mich vllt. 10€ bei ebay gekostet, die Modems hatte ich noch von früher.

Man kann dann z. B. auch eine DFÜ-Verbindung aufbauen oder mit dem Modem über eine DSL-Leitung mit Flatrate "kostenlos" ins Internet (der alten Zeiten wegen ^^), dafür muss man nur seinen Server-PC als Router einrichten. Ist aber auch nicht so schwer. Die Telefonanlage braucht auch keinen Anschluss an das echte Telefonnetz, da man ja nur interne Anrufe durchführt.

Ehrlich gesagt wäre ich jetzt nicht so super scharf darauf, solch ein Tool nachzuprogrammieren, da ich dafür eigene Treiber schreiben müsste (neben der Steuerungssoftware). Das würde dann auch schon ne Weile dauern, inklusive Tests und so...


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Mir ist das mitder Telefonanlage aber zu kompliziert sorry also ich favoresiere dann doch lieber das von Dir selbstprogramierte Tool.
Nochmal meine Frage

Wieviele Wochen würde es dauern bis Du hier das fertigprogramierte Tool zur Verfügung stellen kannst?

Hast Du Dir dieses MSIM mal  angeschaut und verstanden was es macht?

Das soll das neugeschreibene Tool auch machen nur es soll halt auch unter winxp vista laufen


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Juli 2010)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, geht es gar nicht um eine tatsächliche Verbindung sondern nur um RING, CONNECT und OK. Könnte man dafür nicht mit einem Modem auch ein Telefon anrufen? RING bedeutet ja im Grunde, dass das Modem klingelt, CONNECT, dass eine Verbindung hergestellt wird und OK, dass wieder aufgelegt wurde wird. (Genau kann ich das aber nicht sagen, weil ich nur deine tausenden Multipostings finde, wenn ich die Meldungen google.)

Nevertheless, um dem ganzen Treiben endlich ein Ende zu machen, bevor das jemand mit einer Kugel erledigt: Eine Telefonanlage sollte ja heutzutage eh jeder haben. Selbst ne Fritz!Box ist ne Telefonanlage und die bekommt man vom Internetprovider ja quasi hinterher geschmissen. Alles, was dann noch zu machen wäre, ist Modem in PC einzubauen und an bestehende Telefonanlage anzuschließen. Mit dem Anruf (RING) einer internen Nummer kommt man dann zu einem Telefon, dass beim Abnehmen CONNECT liefert. Wenn du das Telefon dann wieder auflegst, dürfte eine OK gemeldet werden.

PS: Natürlich favorisierst du es, nichts selber machen zu müssen. Das sieht man schon an deiner ganzen Herangehensweise – offenbar ohne Geduld zur eigenen Recherche. Wenn noch so eine Mega-Multiposting-Aktion kommt, fahre ich zu dir nach hause und schneide dir die Internetleitung durch. Es ist schon kindisch und dreist ohne Ende, was du hier abziehst. Wahrscheinlich willst du nur eine Modem emulieren, weil es schon keine mehr gab als du geboren wurdest. Jetzt willst du wissen, wie das damals war, als deine Mutter im AOL-Rechenzentrum die Töne ins Telefon trällern musste.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Und das macht dieses MSIM ja schon alles ohne Hadware

Nur das ist ein DOS Programm und ich suche jetzt eine Möglichkeit das Ganze unter Windowsxp zu machen auch OHNE Hadware. Ich möchte nicht Hadware mit mir rumschleppen nur um diese Modemmeldungen simulieren zu können..

Hättest Du Dir mal die Readne von MSIM durchgelesen wüßtest Dus auch


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Du scheinst ja schon in ner ordentlichen Anzahl anderer Foren nach einer Lösung gesucht zu haben (Google: "msim modem") 

Abgesehen davon bräuchte ich bestimmt mindestens einen Monat bei 6h/Tag bis das läuft, ich bin kein professioneller Treiberentwickler


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Juli 2010)

Warum rumschleppen? Bau ein Modem in deinen Computer ein, den Rest hast du eh schon. Auf die 20 Gramm wird es wohl nicht ankommen. Und wenn du ein Programm für MSDOS hast, warum benutzt du nicht einfach das (unter DOS in einer VM, wenn das jetzt nicht klar war)? Beides wäre insgesamt einfacher als wenn jetzt Leute anfangen, Software für dich zu entwickeln. Wir haben dir eh schon viel zu viel geholfen.

Aber du scheinst ja eh gerne Ressourcen anderer zu verschwenden, damit du es einfacher hast. Multiposting - Was ist das und warum mag die keiner? (Bitte lesen!)


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Gut das macht nix 1 Monat kann ich warten

@Bauer87

Lis Dir mal die Readme durch

Sysops, die an ihrer Mailbox-Konfiguration basteln, kennen das 
Problem: Änderungen können nur online begutachtet werden und das 
kostet so manche Tarifeinheit. Natürlich könnte man zum Testen 
verschiedene Rechner per Nullmodem-Kabel verbinden, doch viele 
Kommunikations-Programme, wie zum Beispiel BinkleyTerm, 
benötigen die Modem-Meldungen RING oder CONNECT. Msim arbeitet 
mit einem Fossil-Treiber zusammen, simuliert diese Meldungen bei 
Verbindungen über Nullmodem-Kabel und spart so eine Menge Geld 
beim Testen 


Dieses MSIM macht also genau das was ich brauche. Leider läuft die Software unter XP nicht mehr..

Deshalb möchte ich eine Alternative haben aber NUR softwaremäßig. Hier haste mal nen Screenshot von MSIM

Kostenloser Bilder Upload - jetzt gratis Bilder hochladen - powered by imgBOX.de

So dieses Tool funktioniet aber nicht mehr mit winxp.


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich muss aber noch arbeiten nebenbei 

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur davon gesprochen, dass ich mir mal die notwendige Treiber-Doku ansehe, um abzuschätzen, ob das ein mit vertretbaren Aufwand in der Freizeit machbares Projekt ist... wobei der virtuelle COM-Treiber jetzt weniger das Problem ist, sondern eher den mit den richtigen Daten zu füttern.

Trotzdem würde ich dir immer noch zu einer HW Lösung raten, da man damit deutlich flexibler ist. Wenn irgendwelche anderen Funktionen benötigt werden würden, müsste man den halben Treiber neu schreiben...

Um das nochmal klar zu stellen: Ich habe noch nicht zugesagt, das zu machen! Sollte ich es machen, wird der Treiber vermutlich auch nur bis XP laufen, da ich kein Bock auf den Signaturprozess für Vista/Win7 habe (der sicherlich auch nicht umsonst zu kriegen ist).

Edit: Ich hab mir grad den Screenshot angesehn. Kann es sein, dass der MSIM funktioniert, aber nur der virt. COM-Port-Treiber nicht?


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Das MSIM funktioniert auch nur nicht mit XP

com0com funktioniert dagegen net mit msim

Warum gehts dann schneller?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Das "schneller" hab ich auch wieder weg gemacht. Bezog sich auf die Entwicklung, weil dann nur der COM-Treiber benötigt werden würde. Aber wenn MSIM ein echtes DOS-Programm ist (wovon ich ausgehe) kann das auf bestimmte Sachen unter Windows eh nicht zugreifen (z. B. COMs > 4) da Windows DOS Anwendungen in speziellen Umgebungen ausführt.

Mit was für ner Anwendung willst du denn da rumspielen? Einem BBS?

Was ist mit einer virtuellen Maschine bzw. DosBox? Wenn du auf HW verzichten willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, ne VM mit DOS aufzusetzen. Da sollte das dann drinnen laufen.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo

VM ist mir zu langsam und das scahfft mein Peitium III Rechner auch nicht.

Im Primzip brauhe ich ja garkeine comportemulation. Die kann ich ja auch mit Com0Com haben.

Ich brauche eigentlich NUR ein kleines Progrämmchen welches so tut als sei es ein Modem indem es die Modemmeldungen RING und OK und CONNECT von Com2 zu COM3 z.b. sendet. Die virtuellenports kann ich ja mit COM0Com einrichten.

d.h. ich lasse dein Tool auf COM2 laufen. So dein Tool sendet jetz´t von com2 kommend zu com3 immer die Modemmeldungen OK CONNECT und RING. Und mit Kommunikationssoftware wie Binkleyterm lasse ich dann diese Meldungen erscheinen indem ich Binkleyterm auf COM3 einstelle.

und Binkleyterm glaubt dann es hätte wirkloch eine Verbindung weil es ja dann die Modemmeldung CONNECT bekäme.

Und wenn ich mit einem anderen rechner meinen Binkleyrechnr anwähle kommt bei mir ein RING weil dein programierter Modemsimulator ja dann die RING Meldung sendet.

So stell ich mir den Ablauf des Programms vor.

D.h. Du brauchst garkeine COMportemulation zu programieren. Nur einenkleinen Modemsimulator der das tun soll was ich Dir mit diesem Post beschrieben habe. Und das wird woh´l keinen Monat dauern oder?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Das werde ich mal auf meinem P3 700 ausprobieren, ob DOS in ner VM läuft 

Mir ist immer noch schleierhaft, was du genau vor hast... ich hatte auch mal mit BBS rumgespielt, war mit meiner HW Lösung aber kein Problem.

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich nicht unbedingt scharf darauf mich mit der Entwicklung rumzuschlagen, da ich auch noch andere Dinge zu tun habe. Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt, sehe ich mir mal an, was das ungefähr für ein Aufwand wäre aber ich kann dir nichts versprechen!

Edit: Okay, mein Post bezog sich jetzt auf deinen original-Post. Nur ein Programm was RING, CONNECT, etc. sendet ist da schon deutlich einfacher!


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

@bingo88

Das solltest Du noch lesen; Bin nämlich auf eine Idee gekommen

Im Primzip brauhe ich ja garkeine comportemulation. Die kann ich ja auch mit Com0Com haben.

Ich brauche eigentlich NUR ein kleines Progrämmchen welches so tut als sei es ein Modem indem es die Modemmeldungen RING und OK und CONNECT von Com2 zu COM3 z.b. sendet. Die virtuellenports kann ich ja mit COM0Com einrichten.

d.h. ich lasse dein Tool auf COM2 laufen. So dein Tool sendet jetz´t von com2 kommend zu com3 immer die Modemmeldungen OK CONNECT und RING. Und mit Kommunikationssoftware wie Binkleyterm lasse ich dann diese Meldungen erscheinen indem ich Binkleyterm auf COM3 einstelle.

und Binkleyterm glaubt dann es hätte wirkloch eine Verbindung weil es ja dann die Modemmeldung CONNECT bekäme.

Und wenn ich mit einem anderen rechner meinen Binkleyrechnr anwähle kommt bei mir ein RING weil dein programierter Modemsimulator ja dann die RING Meldung sendet.

So stell ich mir den Ablauf des Programms vor.

D.h. Du brauchst garkeine COMportemulation zu programieren. Nur einenkleinen Modemsimulator der das tun soll was ich Dir mit diesem Post beschrieben habe. Und das wird woh´l keinen Monat dauern oder?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Ja das ist jetzt was anderes. Da kann ich evtl. eher was machen. Müsste mir mal ansehen, wie die Kommandos übertragen werden (AT-Befehle?).


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Okay, hier mal ne erste Version.
Die COM-Ports sind hart codiert, die werden nicht automatisch erkannt. Musst halt den richtigen auswählen (1 bis 8). Zum Starten musst du außerdem das .Net Framework in mindestens der Version 2.0 installiert haben.

Das Programm reagiert auf ATDxxx Meldungen mit <cr><lf>CONNECT<cr><lf>, auf alles andere mit <cr><lf>OK<cr><lf>. <cr><lf>RING<cr><lf> kann man mittels eines Buttons generieren.

Ich habe es mit Putty auf seriell mittels com0com getestet, die Meldungen werden generiert. Ich möchte aber anmerken, dass ich das alles zügig zusammengeklempnert habe, daher könnten hier und da noch ein paar Fehlerchen lauern ^^


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Ist das Programm eine Konsolenanwendung oder eine Windowsanwendung?

Und die Meldungen kommen dann auf COM3 z.b. an wenn ich sie von com2 losschicke?

Und Vielen Dank für Deine Mühen


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Du musst com0com entsprechend einstellen (z. B. COM1 und COM2). Dann wählst du bei der Anwendung (ist ne Win-Anwendung) z. B. COM1 und drückst "Anwenden", woraufhin der Port geöffnet wird. Mit deinem Clienten dann über COM2 verbinden.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Jo supi

Danke Dirvielmals.

Haste auch nen Screenshot vom Proggi parrat?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Hier ein Screenshot ^^
Die Liste darunter enthält Log-Informationen, z. B. was empfangen wurde.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Was passiert wenn man auf RING drückt?

Wird dann die Meldung RING an COM3 weitergeleitet?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte das auch dahingehend anpassen, dass man die Antwort selbst eingeben kann. Das ist kein Aufwand.


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man auf RING drückt?
> 
> Wird dann die Meldung RING an COM3 weitergeleitet?


Die Weitlereitung wird ja über com0com gemacht. Mein Programm sendet und empfängt nur an dem angegebenen Port (hier z.B. COM1). Du musst halt com0com so konfigurieren, dass der z. B. an COM2 die Sachen annimmt.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Wie meinste das mitdem die antwort selkbst eintippen?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Im Moment reagiert das Programm so:
Eingehende Nachricht empfangen (zeichenweise). Wenn return (0x0C) erkannt wird -> Puffer ausgeben (z. B. "Empfangen: ATD12345"). Dabei wird geprüft, ob ATD vorkommt. Wenn ja, sende automatisch "CONNECT" ansonsten sende "OK".
Und wenn du auf RING drückst wird halt "RING" gesendet. Mehr macht das Programm nicht.

Mit manueller Eingabe meine ich jetzt, dass die Automatik raus fliegt und man selbst eine Antwort eintippen kann, die dann gesendet wird.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Ist im Moment nicht nötig kann ruhig drinbleiben.

Wenn ich die Meldungen OK und CONNECT ausgeben möchte muss ich den COMport auswählen und dann auf Anwenden klicken oder?


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Die Meldungen werden nur generiert, wenn das von einer Clientanwendung (z.b. Hyperterm) gefordert wird.

Bsp:
- Du startest das Programm auf COM1.
- Du verbindest Hypertrm mittels COM2 (COM1-COM2-Brücke mittels com0com).
- Du tippst in Hypertrm ATD1234 <enter>
- Programm erkennt enter und ATD*
- Programm generiert CONNECT Meldung
- Du gibst in Hypertrm irgendwas ein + <enter>
- Programm generiert OK Meldung
- Du drückst auf RING, Programm generiert RING Meldung

So läuft das atm


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

OK

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Und mit Binkleyterm funktioniert das auch gell


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Ja das will ich jetzt erstmal hoffen, sonst muss ich nochmal ran 
Aber mir ist jetzt halt nicht klar, was du damit vor hast. Das Programm unterstützt nämlich keinen Datentransfer, also außer den Tansfer dieser Nachrichten meine ich jetzt.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Nunja es soll halt genauso funktionieren wie MSIM

Am besten Du ließt Dir mal die readme zu msim durch

Hier mal bitte lesen

http://www.freebasic-portal.de/sst/msimhelp.txt


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Also heißt das jetzt, da sollen Daten übetragen werden? Die Meldungen laufen jetzt so schon ab, wie da beschrieben ist (zumindest der Großteil).


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Ja also da werden die Meldungen RING CONNECT und OK übertragen vom Modemsimulator zum Binkleyterm z.b.

Lis Dir außerdsem nochmals diese Readme durch da wird MSIM erklärt

Sysops,  die an ihrer  Mailbox-Konfiguration basteln, kennen das 
   Problem: Änderungen k”nnen nur online begutachtet werden und das 
   kostet  so manche Tarifeinheit. Natürlich  könnte man zum Testen 
   verschiedene  Rechner per Nullmodem-Kabel  verbinden, doch viele 
   Kommunikations-Programme,    wie   zum   Beispiel   BinkleyTerm, 
   benötigen  die Modem-Meldungen RING  oder CONNECT. Msim arbeitet 
   mit einem Fossil-Treiber zusammen, simuliert diese Meldungen bei 
   Verbindungen  über Nullmodem-Kabel und spart  so eine Menge Geld 
   beim Testen.


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

Ja Meldungen senden und Empfangen kann das Programm. Probier's einfach aus und sag mir dann was noch zu tun ist.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Auch zu jeder Kommunikationsanwendung wie Binkleyterm?

Und werden die Modemmeldungen wie bei MSIM übertragen mitdem einzigen Unterschied das das hier eine grafische Anwendung ist?
Damit Du weißt was Binkleyterm ist. (Nur ein Anwendungsbeispiel)

The BBS Documentary Library

Das heißt jetzt nicht das Dein programierter Modemsimulator nur mit BinkleyTerm funktionieren soll das ist nur ein Beispiel für ein Programm welches diese Modemmeldungen  RING CONNECT und OK braucht.

Bitte nicht mnissverstehen

Ich möchte nur wissen ob Dein Programm 100% das macht was MSIM auch tut


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Juli 2010)

Solange bingo88 nicht den Quellcode von MSIM hat, wird er dir das nicht sagen können. Mache doch einfach mal, was er sagt und probiere das Programm aus, dann weißt du ja, ob es das kann, was es können muss.


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

Nungut aber er könnte ja MSIM und seine Software nacheinander ausprobieren und schauen was davon mit BinkleyTerm funktioniert.

Wie man MSIM und Binkleyterm konfiguriert habe ich mal in einem kleinen Tutorial beschrieben welches hier für Dich Bingo88 zum Testen von MSIM und Deiner Software anhängt


----------



## bingo88 (23. Juli 2010)

ich seh's mir mal an. Ich habe aber iwie schon die Vermutung, dass da echter Datentransfer abläuft. Dann müsste ich nochmal ran ^^


----------



## msimpr (23. Juli 2010)

OK

Tu das dann bitte morgen

Die Modemmeldungen RING OK und CONNECT überträgt MSIM schon vom einen COMport zum anderen das passiert nicht virtuell sondern echt. Nur das Modem das ist halt simultan darum heißt es j auch MSIM=ModemSimulator

@bingo88

Fügst Du dann eine komplett neue Version des Tools hier an oder editierst Du die Version von gestern?

Achso und hier mal ein Screenshot wie MSIM aussah als es geladen ist

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntjpmw.gif


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich muss mal sehen. Ich bin jetzt nicht davon ausgegangen, dass ich ein Modem emulieren soll. Das dauert länger und da bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich dazu Lust habe. Da müsste ich mich erstmal einarbeiten, wie die Datenkommunikation zwischen Modem und Rechner genau abläuft...

Ich hab hier auch mal 2 Bilder gemacht, wie das bei mir klappt (mit echter HW). Besteht aus Modem, Telefonanalage und Laptop mit eingebautem Modem (ohne Bild). Passt alles in einen kleinen Karton und ich brauch mich nich mit Software rumschlagen


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Und was nutzt Du für Software dazu also auf Deinem Laptop

Mh jetzt biste wieder offline


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Normale DFÜ-Verbindung. Der Modem mit dem ELSA-Modem wird als DFÜ-Server eingerichtet (geht direkt aus Win XP heraus). Dann wähle ich mit dem Laptop den Rechner an und habe dann ne DFÜ-Verbindung. Ich kann sogar eine Weiterleitung ins interne Netz einrichten, dann kann ich auch mit dem Laptop per Modem quasi umsonst ins Netz. Allerdings ist das mit 33.6kbit/s kein uneingeschränktes Vergnügen mehr, die Zeiten sind schon länger vorbei. Aber ich hatte mich mal just for fun mittels telnet in ein BBS eingeloggt (irgendwas mit synchronet), das klappte ganz gut ^^
Also alles mit Windows Boardmitteln 
Und du brauchst auch kein externes Modem, jedes Analogmodem reicht dafür aus.

Der Spaß hat mich insgesamt in der Anschaffung knapp 20€ bei ebay gekostet (also Modem + Telefonanlage). Die Anlage ist auch nirgendswo angeschlossen. Die drei Kabel sind Stom (dickes Schwarzes), Leitung 1 und Leitung 2.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Es ist nicht so das ich das Geld net hätte..

Aber mir ist der Aufwand mit 2 Laptops zu groß

Außerdem habe ich kein Modem mehr darum ist mir Deine Software schon ganz recht so


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir aber net versprechen, dass ich das hinbekomme. Dadurch das du nen vollen Modemsimulator haben willst, steigt der Aufwand deutlich. Was ich gestern hochgeladen habe, waren 20 Minuten Arbeit. Das kann man mal eben so zwischendurch machen.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie lange diese MSIM Leute drangesessen haben.

Haste denn mal dieses MSIM bei Deinem Rechner ausprobiert?

Also das ist dieses MSIM:

msim modem - Google-Suche

Pass auf Ich habe ne idee:

Schau Dir mal MSIM an So schaut es aus wenn msim im CommandMode ist:

Bild: unbenanntjpmw.gif - abload.de

So und MSIM simuliert jetzt die Modemmeldungen an COM1 d.h. ich muss jetzt meine Modemanwendung an COM2 laden wie BinkleyTerm z.b.

Ist das bei Deinem Programm auch so`?

Wenn JA dann brauchst Du nix mehr neuzuprogramieren.


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab es mir ja angesehn. Mein Programm reagiert auf Befehle aber du kannst damit nix großartig machen weil die Datenkommunikation nicht über Befehle geht. Du kannst z. B. ne Mailbox anrufen aber nicht mir ihr kommunizieren.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Und das MSIM kann das demnach oder wie?


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass das ein Modem über Null-Modem Kabel simuliert. Man schließt also zwei Rechner mittels 0-Modem-Kabel an und mittels MSIM verhält es sich dann wie mit einem echten Modem, es behandelt also die CONNECT, RING, ATx etc. Befehle und leitet die Datenströme entsprechend weiter. Zumindest habe ich das jetzt so der Readme entnommen


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Ja richtig.

An Binkleyterm z.b.

So und die Frage ist jetzt Tut Dein Programm das auch


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Nein, tut es nicht. Es gibt zwar Meldungen auf Befehle (und das auch nicht gezielt auf die ganze AT-Tabelle) raus, leitet aber keine Datenströme weiter.

Wenn du unbedingt mit BBS experimentieren willst: Nimm doch einfach ein TCP/IP-Version die über das Netzwerk funktioniert. Da kann man dann z. B. mittels Hypertrm dran, das habe ich gestern gemacht. Ich glaube synchronet ist ein open source system, das soetwas kann. Mein Programm jetzt anzupassen läuft erstmal auf neuschreiben heraus (da die Datenbehandlung anders laufen muss und ich 2 COM-Ports wegen der Weiterleitung brauche) und wird auch deutlich länger benötigen, da ich von den internen Kommunikationsabläufen zw. Modem und PC keinen Plan habe.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Kannst du das proggi net umschreiben


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich sagte doch grade: Das dauert länger als mal eben! Und ich habe noch andere Dinge zu tun. Ich müsste mich erstmal einarbeiten wie so ein Modem funktioniert (also Modem <--> Rechner)


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

OK

Alles klaro


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Vom Anspruch her ist das relativ leicht, es ist halt nur viel, da man vermutlich einen größeren Teil der Hayes-Tabelle implementieren müsste.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Aber Du mußt doch nicht einen völlig neuen Treiber schreiben sondern nur Das Tool so umschreiben das es wie MSIM funktioniert.

Das kann doch keinen Monat dauern oder?

Ich weiß jetzt nicht d#was Du vor hast..

Mir würde es schon reichenn  wenn das Tool das kann was MSIM auch macht nämlich die modemmeldungen RING und CONNECT und OK von com2  an com3 weiterzugeben und BinkleyTerm soll mir dann wenns die CONNECT meldung an COM3 bekommen hat also wenn ich bt auf com3 eingestellt habe die BBS anzeigen und denken es währe mitdem virtuellen Modem in diesem Beispiel MSIM  verbunden wie es mit MSIM ja auch ist.


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Nein, einen Treiber brauche ich nicht zu schreiben.

Ich versuche das jetzt nochmal ganz langsam zu erklären:
Ein Modem kommuniziert auf 2 Arten mit dem PC: Per Nachrichten (RING, CONNECT, OK, ...) und mit Rohdatenströmen (die eigentliche Datenübertragung). Die Meldungen zu generieren ist kein großes Problem, man muss aber auf die Nachrichten entsprechend reagieren und dann zum Beispiel in den Stream-Modus schalten. Das Anzigen des BBS erfolgt z. B. im Stream-Modus. Da werden dann keine Nachrichten mehr ausgetauscht sondern Bytestreams.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Achso

OK

Und das hast Du nicht in dem Programm eingebaut?

Dann bitte ich Dich das nachzuholen


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Also langsam glaube ich du willst mich veräppeln. Ich habe jetzt mehrfach gesagt, dass ich a) das NICHT eingebaut habe und b) das nicht mit mal eben getan ist (ich also nicht unbedingt scharf darauf bin). Ich kann die Sourcen des Programms veröffentlichen, falls sich jemand anderes damit beschäftigen möchte, aber da man eh viele Teile neu schreiben müsste ist das eigentlich auch egal...


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Und ich lasse mich auch net veräppeln

Was mir aufffällt

Wenn Deine Software auf COM1 z-.b. geladen ist kann ich die net mehr schließen Das Toool hängt sich dann auf


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Hmm... das ist komisch... hatte ich beim Testen nicht gehabt. Ich kann jetzt auch leider nicht nachgucken, da ich grade keinen Zugriff auf den Code habe. Kann natürlich sein, dass da was mit den Datenströmen schief geht, da ich die ja nicht exrta behandelt habe...


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Du schaust aber inden Quellcode rein wenn du Zeit hast ja?


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Ja kann ich machen aber das Programm wird dann trotzdem nicht so funktionieren, wie du das möchtest (zumindest wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe), da es ja die Streams net behandelt.


----------



## Klutten (24. Juli 2010)

@msimpr

Benutze bitte umgehend diesen Button -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um deinen vorherigen Beiträgen etwas hinzuzufügen. Ich habe keine Lust weitere Doppelposts von dir zusammenzufügen. 

Danke.


----------



## msimpr (24. Juli 2010)

Behandelt MSIM die Streams denn?

Sorry für die dummen Fragen aber was meinst Du mit Streams?

Dein Tool behandelt also keine Streams?


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juli 2010)

Ein Modem hat 2 Betriebsmodi: Befehls- und Datenmodus. Ich behandel nur den Befehlsmodus und davon auch nur einen kleinen Teil. Weil aus deinen ersten Posts war nicht so klar zu ersehen, was du konkret vor hattest. RING, CONNECT und OK sind nur Befehle, die übertragen keine Nutzdaten.


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

d.h. falls MSIM doch keinen Datenmodus anwendert täte dein Programm ja das was MSIM macht


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es keinen Datenmodus besitzt. Weil dann macht das Programm keinen Sinn. Mit den Nachrichten allein kann man ja nur wenig anfangen.


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Aha...

Und kannst Du den Datenmodus nicht integrieren in Dein Programm?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

In der aktuellen Form kann ich das nicht integrieren, das läuft auf ein Neuschreiben des Programms heraus. Und das dauert länger, da ich dafür die Kommunikation Modem <-> PC genauer untersuchen und nachbilden müsste und ich dafür atm keine Zeit habe. Das habe ich aber auch schon mehrfach gesagt...


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Hm

Den MSIM Programierer wird man jetzt wohl net mehr fragen können

Achso

Du erwähntest mal



Ich habe es mit Putty auf seriell mittels com0com getestet, die Meldungen werden generiert. Ich möchte aber anmerken, dass ich das alles zügig zusammengeklempnert habe, daher könnten hier und da noch ein paar Fehlerchen lauern ^^ 

Kannst Du mir mal einen Screnshot machen wie Du denn Deinen Modemsimulator mit putty laufen lässt?

Danke


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Putty auf serial gestellt und dann COM1 bzw. COM2, dann ging das. Hab das Programm leider net auf dem PC hier, daher kein Screenshot...
klappte aber auch mit Hypertrm wenn ich m ich recht entsinne...

Aber eigentlich brauchst du das nicht weiter probieren, da mein Programm ja nur die Befehle verarbeitet (und dann auch nicht alle möglichen in der vorgesehen Art der AT-Tabelle). Und du willst ja einen echten Emulator.


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Jedenfalls wenn dieses MSIM auch die Modemmeldungen emuliert..

Aber in der Readme steht doch simuliert?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Es simuliert ein Modem über Null-Modem-Kabel (also direkte serielle PC-Verbindungen). Diese Kabel verhalten sich aber nicht wie Modems, daher fängt das Programm die AT-Befehle ab und generiert entsprechende Antworten bzw. verhält sich so, wie es ein echtes Modem tuen würde. Ob das jetzt Simulation oder Emulation ist, ist mir relativ egal


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Und das virtuelle Modem kann man dann mit Kommunikationsprogrammen wie Hypereterminal oder Binkleyterm nutzen oder?


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Achso und wozu wurde dieses MSIM Deiner Meinung nach mal programiert?

Damit die leute die ein echtes Modem hatten auch ohne echtes Modem mit Binkleyterm arbeiten konnten?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Nein. Wenn du eine Anwendung, die ein echtes Modem benötigte, ohne echtes Modem testen wolltest.

Hier mal zur Info was ein Null-Modem-Kabel ist: Nullmodem-Kabel ? Wikipedia

Wie der Name schon verrät handelt es sich um kein (also 0) Modem, es reagiert also nicht auf Nachrichten wie ATx-Befehle und generiert auch keine Befehle a la RING, CONNECT und OK. Daher muss man dieses Verhalten künstlich mittels Programm nachbilden.


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Also könnte ich CrossPoint dann auch ohne Modem dank MSIM testen?

Wenn Du nicht weißt was CrossPoint ist:

CrossPoint ? Wikipedia

Ist ein DOS Programm welches wunderbar unter der eingabeaufforderung von Windows7 läuft.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Theoretisch ja, allerdings weiß ich atm nicht, wofür MSIM genau diesen FOSSIL-Treiber braucht...


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Weil BinkleyTerm einen Fossiltreiber vorraussetzt

Hab mal das Ganze also MSIM und BinkleyTerm gezippt wenn Dus testen magst zip hab ich hier geuppt

Dateiupload - dein kostenloser Filehost

Das Ganze unter c:\bink z.b. entpacken dann ne dos eingebeaufforderung aufmachen und cd c:\bink eintippen

dann adfcom1 eingeben wenn der fossilteeiber aufdem virtuellen com0com COM1port geladen werden soll

Nun folgendes kommmando eingeben damit MSIM auf COM1 geladen wird:

msim /P1=COM1:9600,8N1 /P2=COM1:9600 /C2=/V24b/REL

Und dann bt eintippen BinkleyTerm erkennt dann den Fossiltreiber und startet

Habe das früher gerne genutzt bei win95/98


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Achja so ists OK oder wenn ich den Modemsimulator geladen habe?

Vergrösserte Ansicht auf fotos-hochladen.net


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber es wird vermutlich nicht funktionieren, da das Programm ja die Datenströme nur mit "OK" quittiert, sollte es nicht abstürzen ^^


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Warum dürfte es nicht funktionieren und warum hat es bei Dir dann geklappt?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Nochmal: Mein Programm generiert nur CONNECT und OK bzw. RING. Mehr nicht. Keine sonstige Datenübertragung, keine Registerbefehle, Wahlmodusumschaltung und was so ein Modem noch alles über Befehle kann.

Mein Programm macht nur folgendes:
- Horche auf dem COM-Port
- Falls eine Nachricht der Form ATD12345... kommt -> gebe CONNECT zurück
- für alle anderen Nachrichten, gebe OK aus (betrifft auch die Datenstreams).
- RING auf Anfrage (Knopf drücken)


----------



## msimpr (25. Juli 2010)

Und bist Du der Meinung das reicht den Programmen aus?

Reicht das CrossPoint wenn es eine CONNECT Meldung von Deinem programierten Modemsimulator erhält und dann ist die E-Mail z.b. versendet?

Und dieses MSIM hat auch noch einen OnlineModus

Was könnte damit gemeint sein?

Bitte nicht verarscht vorkommen lassen ich frage das nur weil mich die Technik der Software MSIM also wie das Programm technisch die Modemmeldungen erzeugt und anzeigt wie es ein echtes Modem auch tun würde und wie Dein Programm das macht interessiert.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Juli 2010)

Das versuche ich ja verzweifelt zu erklären: Mein Programm war garnicht dafür ausgelegt, sich wie ein echtes Modem zu verhalten, da du zu dem Zeitpunkt immer nur von RING, CONNECT, etc. gesprochen hast. Zur Kommunikation reicht das bei weitem nicht aus.

Der Onlinemodus könnte dem Datenmodus des Modems entsprechen. In diesem werden vom Modem keine Nachrichten mehr empfangen/gesendet, sondern die Datenströme, die es über die Telefonleitung empfängt/sendet.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Hast Du MSIM mal getestet auf deinem Rechner?

Ich hab Dir deswegen den Link gepostet


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

den hier

Dateiupload - dein kostenloser Filehost


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Habe ich gesehen. Es verhält sich so, wie ich vermutet habe. Mein Programm funktioniert also *nicht* in der Weise, wie MSIM das tut.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Magst Du denn dieses MSIM mal testen auf Deinem Rechner?

Dafür hab ich ja die datei angehängt


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte es ja mal installiert.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Und was hast Du getestet gehabt und was haste gemerkt

Ich teste gerade mal Deinen Modemsimulator wann muss ich bei der T-Onlineeinwahl RING drücken? Weil er erkennt das fakemodem und versucht dann eine verbindung aufzubauen aber dann kommt immer nur das hier:

T-Online findet aber bei der Modemsuche das virtuelle Modem nur der Verbindungstest klappt leider nicht..


Verbindung fehlgeschlagen

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/260710092545_modemsim.png

Hier dein Modemsimulator der allerdings gut reagiert...

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/260710093217_modemsimergebnis.png


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Das mein Programm jedenfalls nicht so funktioniert und es mehr Aufwand wäre, das Programm anzupassen. Ich hab es nur schnell in ner VM laufen lassen, da ich Linux auf dem PC habe.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Also die T-Onlinesoftware erkennt das virtuelle Modem aber schonmal

Reagiert denn das virtuelle Modem Deiner Meinung nach richtig?


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

ich hab es jetzt nur mal mit hypertrm angesprochen, es antwortete auf AT-Befehle soweit. Habe es aber nicht mit ner Anwendung getestet (z. B. BBS).


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Könntest Du das bitte noch nachholen?

Danke


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Sollte ich Zeit und Nerven dazu finden (wovon ich atm nicht ausgehe) kann ich das einbauen. Wie gesagt, das würde länger dauern und ich habe im Moment einfach andere Dinge zu tun.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

OK

Danke Dir


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Achso

Kann Dein Modemsimulator auch ein Faxmodem simulieren also wenn ich ein Fax versenden möchte kann ich da auch Deinen Simulator nutzen?

Eigentlich müßte das Doch gehen oder?

Denn wenn ich Deinen Simulator auf COM1 und das Faxprogramm auf COM2 lade müßte doch eigentlich das Faxprogramm denken Ah da ist ja an COM2 ein Modem..

Und beim Versenden dürfte Dein Modemsimulator doch dann brav mit CONNECT und erst mit RING und OK antworten und das Fax müßte doch dann versendet worden sein leige ich da richtig?


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Nein, das ist so falsch. Das sind nur Statusmeldungen, da fehlt ja die komplette Datenübertragung!

Was möchtest du überhaupt lokal ein Fax verschicken???


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Aber in einem anderen Forum habe ich das hier gefunden

Mit BGFAX und FUTIL faxen - Das-Computer-Board.de

Und da behauptet einer mit FUTIL würde das gehen warum geht das net mit Deinem Modemsimulator?

Dem Faxprogramm müssen doch nur die Modemmeldungen RING CONNECT und OK vorgegaukelt werden oder nicht was fehlt dennda noch?

Hier mal sein test achtung ist seehr lang und ausführlich aber für mich sehr interessant


man nehme 2 rechner mit je mindestens einer RS-323 (EIA-323, oder landläufig COM) schnittstelle und verbinde diese beiden schnittstellen mit einem nullmodem kabel

nun starte man auf beiden rechnern das fax/mailbox/whatever-programm

da das programm für einen test aber eine modem verbindung braucht, reicht die einfache passive verkabelung nicht aus ... das programm würde auf die antwort des modems warten und vermutlich nach ein par sekunden einen timeout melden

das programm ist für diesen aufbau nicht konzipiert. es erwartet das anstelle einer passiven verkabelung zwischen dem eigenen rechner und dem entfernten DTE halt genau folgender aufbau liegt: DTE(hier der erste rechner) Arrow DCE (hier ein Modem) Arrow telefonnetz Arrow (DCE Arrow DTE)*

* = z.B. ein typisches fax gerät

beim vergleich mit unserem testaufbau fällt auf:
-das erste DCE fehlt
-das telefonnetz fehlt
-das zweite DCE fehlt
-das entfernte DTE ist der 2. rechner

ergo, können wir auch nicht testen wie sich das ganze im echtbetrieb verhält ...

wollen wir das denn? ich behaupte mal schlicht: nö

es reicht uns völlig, wenn wir das den teil DCE Arrow telefonnetz Arrow DCE als transportweg ansehen, und ihn durch unser nullmodem kabel ersetzen ... das hat zwar zur folge, dass wir nicht wissen, was mit den daten auf dem normalen transportweg genau geschieht, aber wenn wir wie bei einer telefonverbindung allgemein üblich annehmen, dass es nicht unsere aufgabe ist für den transport zu sorgen, sondern schlicht die daten beim modem abgeben, können wir immernoch alle für uns wesentlichen funktionen testen ...

im zeitalter von flatrates macht es allerdings keinen sinn mehr so zu testen, da wir auch problemlos ohne mehrkosten das telefonnetz benutzen können ...

aber zurück zum thema: um nun die substitution telefonverbindung gegen nullmodem kabel durchführen zu können, verkabeln wir einerseits die rechner entsprechend, andererseits müssen wir bedenken, das wir nun kein DCE haben, das uns den status unserer leitung meldet (keine meldung wenn keine verbindung zum netz besteht ... keine meldung wenn die gegenstelle die verbindung angenommen hat ... etc)
im normalbetrieb haben wir aber ein DCE und das programm erwartet auch die meldungen des DCE um entsprechend zu reagieren ... beispielsweise macht es ja auch wenig sinn, die daten auf die leitung zu geben, wenn die verbindung zur gegenstelle noch gar nicht da ist ...

hier kommt futil ins spiel ... futil ermöglicht es ohne vorhandenes modem die antworten eines modems auf steuerbefehle und verbindungsereignisse zu erzeugen ... damit kann man beim testen also die erwarteten ereignisse auslösen, und dem programm eine modem verbindung vorgaukeln ... ist diese vorgegaukelte verbindung erstmal für das programm hergestellt, kann eine datenübertragung über das nullmodemkabel erfolgen, und das fax käme wenn alles gut geht sogar auf der gegenseite an...

wenn ich mir mal so die typischen kabel für sowas ansehe wäre das allerdings kein besonders effektives verfahren nachrichten zu übertragen ... die 15 meter der maximalreichweite reichweite kannst du auch laufen ... wenn du viel geld ausgeben willst, kannst du auch entsprechend geschirmte kabel kaufen, aber ich bezweifle dass du mit dem kompromiss aus länge und datenrate glücklich wirst ...

ich habe vor jahren auf ner lan party mal eine modemverbindung über 20 meter bau-strom-kabel gebaut ... das 56k modem wurde auf 28,8 degradiert, da sonst nur noch datensalat an kam ... aber man hatte wenigstens netz ... auch wenn man den bits beim hoppeln zusehen konnte ...

Achso Dieses BGfax ist ein DOSfaxprogramm hatte ich selbst mal im Einsatz


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Da steht ja was das Programm können soll und was meins *nicht* kann. Mein Programm generiert nur die Nachrichten und überträgt keine Daten über verschiedene COM-Ports!

Hier ist ja von einem echten Sim/Emulator die Rede, also eine Software die eine echte Modemverbindung inkl. AT-Befehle etc über ein Null-Modem-Kabel simuliert. Null-Modem-Kabel sind im Prinzip gekreuzte serielle Kabel und dienen zur direkten Verbindung zweier Geräte. Hier werden die Daten direkt verschickt und keinerlei Befehle oder Nachrichten generiert, das müsste eine Software übernehmen (MSIM dürfte so funktionieren und nein, mein Programm kann das nicht!!!).

Ehrlich gesagt wäre mir der softwareseitige Aufwand viel zu hoch. Ich habe für solche Basteleien extra meine HW-Lösung angeschafft. Keine zusätzlichen Programme oder virt. Treiber notwendig, alles läuft so wie vor 15 Jahren...

Btw: 56k bekommst du eh nur, wenn du eine digitale Gegenstelle hast (hat was mit der Signalübertragung zu tun / Shannon-Theorem). Direktverbindung zwischen zwei Analogmodems ist maximal mit 33.6 kbit/s möglich!


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

D.h. das ich mit deinem Programm keine Faxe versenden kann mit den Modembefehlen CONNECT OK und RING


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Du kannst mit den Befehlen überhaupt nix empfangen oder senden! Die dienen rein zur Steuerung des Modems.

RING: Modem wird angerufen -> Anwendung soll annehmen oder abweisen
CONNECT: Modem ist jetzt verbunden und befindet sich im Datentransfermodus. Erst jetzt können Daten über die Telefonleitung gehen! Das Modem generiert nun keine Meldungen mehr und kann auch keine mehr empfangen, da alle eingehenden Daten über das Telefonkabel geschickt werden bzw. alle eingehenden Daten an den PC
OK: Modem bestätigt die Ausführung des letzten Befehls (zum Beispiel AT&F für "lade Werkseinstellungen").


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Moment mal aber warum funktioniert es dann mit FUTIl laut Forenbeitrag?

Das kann FUTIL


` Turns all (FUTIL) processing off (default state)
0 Forces (and keeps on forcing) no carrier
O Simulates an 'OK' and forces carrier low
E Simulates an 'ERROR', forcing carrier low
N Simulates a 'NO CARRIER', forcing carrier low
B Simulates 'BUSY' forces carrier low
F 'CONNECT FAST', carrier high
9 'CONNECT 9600', carrier high
3 'CONNECT 2400/REL', carrier high
2 'CONNECT 2400', carrier high
1 'CONNECT 1200', carrier high
R 'RING', carrier low
V 'VOICE', carrier low
I 'RRING', carrier low


Was FUTIL ist



                                                FUTIL FOSSIL Companion
                                                          Version 1.10






                                   FUTIL

                        A FOSSIL Companion Utility








                            Copyright © 1989

                  Unique Computing Pty Ltd & David Nugent

                         FidoNet  3:632/348.0
                        AlterNet  7:833/387.0
                         FreeNet  23:2/3.0





                                June, 1989

















    FUTIL.COM, FUTIL.ASM and  accompanying  documentation are released
    free of charge  in  the  interests   of   encouraging   others  to
    contribute to the Fidonet community and to provide information and
    assistance to those  "learning  the  ropes" in communications  and
    programming in general.

    This utility will  be  of  particular interest to those wanting to
    test their systems locally, simulating  a  full connect, logon and
    logoff using no  or  a direct wire external connection.   It  will
    also assist (a  little)  those  wanting  to delve further into the
    workings of FOSSIL.



                                   - 1 -


                                                FUTIL FOSSIL Companion
                                                          Version 1.10

    Usage:

       FUTIL has only two possible command line parameters.

          FUTIL [/Pn] [/U]

            /Pn  Install for port 'n' (0-16), default is port 0 (COM1)
             /U  Uninstall from memory, if already resident



    FUTIL - What is it?


    FUTIL is a  small  TSR (terminate and stay resident) utility which
    acts as a wedge between FOSSIL  and  a  FOSSIL  aware  application
    (such as a  mailer  or  BBS).   Using keyboard commands,  you  can
    simulate modem return  codes  and  FOSSIL  status  information  to
    'fool' the application  into  thinking   that  it  has  connected,
    received carrier and has a remote user logged on.   This  is  very
    useful  while setting  up  a  new  BBS,  or to simulate a modem to
    modem connection with two locally hard-wire connected machines.

    FUTIL fools the application by providing the means of intercepting
    FOSSIL calls, optionally    'eating'    transmitted    characters,
    returning modem  result and connect codes and manipulating various
    modem status information returned by a FOSSIL.  All  result  codes
    and status changes   can  be  entered  and  manipulated  from  the
    keyboard.

    FUTIL is known to work with BNU  and  Opus!Com.   It will normally
    work with X00, excepting where an application uses  the "x00" high
    level language interface  to  bypass  INT  14H and call the driver
    directly.  Therefore use with X00  is  not  recommended  (but will
    usually work).

    In thory, FUTIL should work with just about any other  FOSSIL in a
    100% PC, PC/AT or PS/2 compatible under MS-DOS.


Mehr Infos:  Mit  BGFAX und FUTIL faxen - Das-Computer-Board.de 
​


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Weil FUTIL ein komplettes Modem emuliert, also nicht nur die AT-Befehle und entsprechenden Gegennachrichten, sondern auch die echte Datenübertragung (beim Modem: Datentransfermodus nach der CONNECT Meldung)...


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

` Turns all (FUTIL) processing off (default state)
0 Forces (and keeps on forcing) no carrier
O Simulates an 'OK' and forces carrier low
E Simulates an 'ERROR', forcing carrier low
N Simulates a 'NO CARRIER', forcing carrier low
B Simulates 'BUSY' forces carrier low
F 'CONNECT FAST', carrier high
9 'CONNECT 9600', carrier high
3 'CONNECT 2400/REL', carrier high
2 'CONNECT 2400', carrier high
1 'CONNECT 1200', carrier high
R 'RING', carrier low
V 'VOICE', carrier low
I 'RRING', carrier low


Was FUTIL ist



FUTIL FOSSIL Companion
Version 1.10






FUTIL

A FOSSIL Companion Utility








Copyright © 1989

Unique Computing Pty Ltd & David Nugent

FidoNet 3:632/348.0
AlterNet 7:833/387.0
FreeNet 23:2/3.0





June, 1989

















FUTIL.COM, FUTIL.ASM and accompanying documentation are released
free of charge in the interests of encouraging others to
contribute to the Fidonet community and to provide information and
assistance to those "learning the ropes" in communications and
programming in general.

This utility will be of particular interest to those wanting to
test their systems locally, simulating a full connect, logon and
logoff using no or a direct wire external connection. It will
also assist (a little) those wanting to delve further into the
workings of FOSSIL.



- 1 -


FUTIL FOSSIL Companion
Version 1.10

Usage:

FUTIL has only two possible command line parameters.

FUTIL [/Pn] [/U]

/Pn Install for port 'n' (0-16), default is port 0 (COM1)
/U Uninstall from memory, if already resident



FUTIL - What is it?


FUTIL is a small TSR (terminate and stay resident) utility which
acts as a wedge between FOSSIL and a FOSSIL aware application
(such as a mailer or BBS). Using keyboard commands, you can
simulate modem return codes and FOSSIL status information to
'fool' the application into thinking that it has connected,
received carrier and has a remote user logged on. This is very
useful while setting up a new BBS, or to simulate a modem to
modem connection with two locally hard-wire connected machines.

FUTIL fools the application by providing the means of intercepting
FOSSIL calls, optionally 'eating' transmitted characters,
returning modem result and connect codes and manipulating various
modem status information returned by a FOSSIL. All result codes
and status changes can be entered and manipulated from the
keyboard.

FUTIL is known to work with BNU and Opus!Com. It will normally
work with X00, excepting where an application uses the "x00" high
level language interface to bypass INT 14H and call the driver
directly. Therefore use with X00 is not recommended (but will
usually work).

In thory, FUTIL should work with just about any other FOSSIL in a
100% PC, PC/AT or PS/2 compatible under MS-DOS.




Bestätigt das dieser Text?


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Im Prinzip ja, nur das FUTIL wohl nicht automatisch arbeitet, sondern man die Nachrichten auf Anfrage verschicken muss (durch Tastendruck). MSIM shceint hingegen vollautomatisch zu arbeiten.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Ich würde dieses FUTIL ja liebend gerne einsetzen jedoch arbeitet es mit einem fossiltreiber ich denke mal das bekommt man mit xp nicht mehr zum Laufen aber mit FUTIL könnte ich demnach OHNE Telefonleitung faxen?

Laut foentext ja


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Und dummerweise funktioniert FUTIL nicht mehr mit winxp


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Du kannst höchstens lokal was faxen und mir ist schleierhaft, was du damit bezwecken möchtest. Nach außen geht mit der Emulation jedenfalls nix, dafür brauchst du dann ein echtes Modem.


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Aber es klingelt wirklich wenn ich auf RING drücke um ein Fax zu emfangen

Und mein Faxprogramm zeigt mir dann auch RING und CONNECT an wenn ich ein Fax versende


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Wie kann das sein?

Also funktioniert der Faxversand/empfang doch?


----------



## bingo88 (26. Juli 2010)

Mit welchem Programm jetzt?

Nochmal: RING, CONNECT, etc. sind nur Nachrichten. Die sollen das Programm bzw. das Modem dann in den entpsrechenden Betriebsmodus schalten (Datentransfer z. B.) damit man etwas sinnvolles mit der Büchse anfangen kann. Die Nachrichten selbst enthalten keine Nutzinformationen!


----------



## msimpr (26. Juli 2010)

Mit Deinem Progrsmm?

Weil Winfax hat die Modemmeldungen von Deinem Modemsimulator erhalten und sendet und empfängt dank cer Modemmeldungen RING CONNECT und OK Faxe

Wie kann das sein?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich garnicht, weil ich keine Datenübertragung eingebaut habe o0
Naja, wenn es funktioniert soll's mir auch egal sein


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Ich denke die Modems übernehmen die Datenübeertragung


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte du hast/willst keine Modems?


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Will ich aucxh nicht

Aber mich interessiert das trozdem


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe jedenfalls keine Übertragungsfunktionen eingebaut, es werden nur die Nachrichten RING, CONNECT und OK generiert, mehr nicht. Wenn es damit funktioniert, soll mir das Recht sein...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Jedenfall.s zeigt WinFax dann die Meldung RING an und man hört es aus den Lautsprechern klingeln

Tut das ein echtes Modem auch wenn man ein Fax empfängt?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

ja, ein echtes Modem klingelt auch. Kann man aber alles einstellen (idR mittels AT-Befehle).


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Und noch ne frage

Kennst Du für DOS eine Software mitder man sich mit einem Modem ins Internet einwählen kann die NUR die Modemmeldungen RING CONNECT und OK braucht?

Dann könnte ich MSIM mal testen.

Und läuft Dein Modemsimulator eigentlich auch unter win98?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Nee, kenne jetzt kein Programm dafür. Unter DOS/Win3.11 war ich nie im Netz... ich weiß auch nicht, was du damit vor hast. Du hast ja überhaupt keine Verbindung nach außen, der Kram wäre also vollkommen nutzlos...

Mein Programm sollte auf allen Plattformen laufen, die das .NET Framework mindestens in der Version 2.0 unterstützen.


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Arance ist eine Software.. Hab ich gefunden..

Meinst Du das Arance das fakemodem erkennt?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ja aber du kannst es doch nicht sinnvoll nutzen! Was nützt es dir, wenn du zwar eine Verbindung aufbauen, aber dann nicht surfen kannst???


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Nix..

Dan frage ich mich aber was einem dann MSIM nützen soll..


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Meinem Verständnis nach macht MSIM folgendes:

Emulierte HW-Modem-Verbindung mittels seriellem Null-Modem-Kabel von Rechner A zu Rechner B.
MSIM läuft mit VCOM auf Rechner A un B. Rechner A ist mittels Kabel mit Rechner B verbunden. Die Anwendungsprogramme laufen jeweils auf dem virtuellen COM (VCOM).

Anwendungsprogramm auf Rechner B ruft jetzt Rechner A an: ATD1234 (Nummer beliebig). MSIM generiert auf Rechner A eine RING-Meldung. Programm auf A nimmt ab, CONNECT Meldung wird von MSIM auf beiden System erzeugt. MSIM schaltet sich auf beiden Systemen in den Datenübertragunsmodus und die Datenübertragung (z. B. Mailboxdaten) läuft nun über die echte serielle Verbindung (das Null-Modem-Kabel). Man braucht also 2 Rechner dafür! So zumindest entnehme ich das aus der Readme


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

D.h. mit COM0COM kann ich MSIM NICHT auf einem einzelnen Rechner nutzen?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Nein, du brauchst halt 2 Rechner für die Kommunikation oder du legst 4 Com-Ports an und musst MSIM 2x ausführen um dann Server und Client auf dem selben PC zu haben (falls das überhaupt funktioniert). Also 2 Rechner + Modems + Telefonanlage ist weniger Aufwand...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

So ich hab mal versucht was mit MSIM und Binkleyterm zu machen leider erfolgslos..

MSIM funktioniert aber

hier

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

BinkleyTerm zeigt mir erst das hier an

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Und jetzt die Fehlermeldung

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

Warum fatal error?

Der Modemsimulator war doch aktiv und alles sah gut aus


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Hast du einen BBS-Server laufen, zu dem du dich verbinden könntest (bzw. MSIM die Weiterleitung der Daten eingerichtet)?. Die Fehlermeldung ist jetzt leider nicht sonderlich hilfreich...
Was hast du genau gemacht?


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir 2 Fossiltreiber msim und Binkleyterm runtergeladen dann einen ordner c:\msim erstellt dann com0com instaliert com1 und 2 eingerichtet dann den einen fossiltreiber mit adfcom2 und msim dann mit folgendem kommando geladen

msim /P1=COM2:9600,8N1 /P2=COM2:9600 /C2=/V24b/REL 

dann ein neues DOS Fenster geöffnet den bnu fossiltreiber mit bnu auf com1 geladen dann die binkley.cnf da stellt man den comport ein auf 1 eingestellt weil msim ja auf com2 läuft.

dann in die newuser.cnf datei gegangen mitm editor dann dort ne 1 eingetippt editor wieder geschlossen dann newuser eingetippt und dann kamen die screenshots die ich Dir gezeigt habe



Magst Du mal MSIM testen und BinkleyTerm?

Ich häng Dir mal die ZIP an ich hab alles schon vorkonfiguriert Du müßtest mir dann nur sagen ob bei Deinem Rechner dieselbe Fehlermeldung kommt

Oder mir erklären warum das bei mir nicht funktioniert hat.

Danke Dir

Datei ist im Anhang; ich habe unter msim laden ne kleine anleitung geschrieben wie ich das Ganze zum Laufen bekommen wollte ist im ordner mitdrin.


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Hast du denn einen BBS Server? BinkleyTerm ist ja nur das Terminal (also zum Anzeigen und entgegennehmen von Eingaben), ohne Server wird das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Nein

Aber hier steht nicht das man da noch ein extraprogramm bräuchte

Ich zitiere mal:


Programs like BinkleyTerm provided the 'front end' to many BBSes (and ended up launching the BBS software etc). Bink did some very important work for the BBS - it was responsible for doing the FidoNet stuff (Echomail, Netmail etc). which was a very big part of the BBS scene. BinkleyTerm and similar programs really deserve a mention because it's what made FidoNet possible.


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Und könntest Du vllt MSIM mal testen bei mir hats ja net funktioniert...


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

> Programs like BinkleyTerm provided the 'front end' to many BBSes (and  ended up launching the BBS software etc). Bink did some very important  work for the BBS - it was responsible for doing the FidoNet stuff  (Echomail, Netmail etc). which was a very big part of the BBS scene.  BinkleyTerm and similar programs really deserve a mention because it's  what made FidoNet possible.


Da steht es doch: front end. Dir fehlt vermutlich aber das back end (das eigentliche BBS) und da BinkleyTerm nach erfolgreicher Verbindung kein BBS findet, schmiert es ab.

Testen kann ich es atm leider nicht, da auf dem PC hier Linux ist.


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

OK

Könntest Du MSIM dann mal wenn Du wieder zuhause bist auf Deinem Windowspc testern?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich muss mal schauen, ob das unter Win7 x64 läuft... ich befürchte aber, der Treiber wird Probleme machen (unter x64 Win Vista/7 kann man keine unsignierten Treiber installieren). Und ich bin auch nicht so scharf darauf, mir das System zu zerschießen...

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es funktionieren wird, weil da kein BBS System dabei ist. Wenn er sich verbindet, erwartet der ja sicherlich bestimmte Nachrichten bzw. Daten vom BBS und die liefert der Modememulator nunmal nicht (der emuliert ja ein Modem und ein Modem ist nicht anwendungsspezifisch).


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Was kann man mit MSIM dann noch für software außer BinkleyTerm testen?

Wenns nicht geht instalierte Dir halt winxp inner vm dann kannstes allemal testen..


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Und du sagst mir, dir wäre ne HW Lösung zu kompliziert 
Mit HW hätte ich das schon letzte Woche am laufen gehabt 

Das Problem ist halt immer, du brauchst einen Clienten und einen Server. Beispiel Versenden eines Faxes: Sender und Empfänger.
Beispiel BBS: Terminal-Client (z. B. BinkleyTerm) und BBS Server (z. B. FidoNet).
Beispiel DFÜ-Netzwerk: DFÜ-Server und DFÜ-Client

Mit nur einem von beidem wird das nichts


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Möchtest Du denn msim testen bei Dir zuhause?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Was soll ich da groß machen, ich habe ja keine Serversoftware dafür? Nur das Terminal allein nutzt mir schließlich nichts... und wie sowas aussieht, habe ich erst am Wochenende gesehen, als ich mich mal scherzeshalber in ein BBS eingeloggt hatte (per Modem über "getunneltes" DSL)


----------



## DragonTEC (27. Juli 2010)

Sorry für das OT, aber:

An dieser Stelle möchte ich bingo für ne Medaille oder so vorschlagen, dafür das er das durchhält.. ich hätte den anderen schon nach der ersten Seite wegen Arroganz und Dreistigkeit erwürgt.. ^^


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

nNein ob msim bei Dir startet.

Und mit Telix kannst Du es gut testen

Telix for DOS

Also Telix und msim instalieren und dann mal testen ob telix auf die modembefehle reagiert


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Da müsste ich extra ne VM für installieren... 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das MSIM an sich funktioniert. Das Problem könnte allerhöchstens der virtuelle COM-Treiber sein...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Ja aber ich habe das schon vergebens getestet und ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir dann auch scrrenshots postest wie ich das getan habe. Und ob du mit msim und Telix erfolg hattest. Bitte tu es damit ich sehen kann obs an msim oder an meinem laptop liegt


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich muss mal schaun... ich bräuchte sowieso vorher ne XP Kopie, da ich nur Win7 hier habe.

An deinem Laptop liegt es zumindest nicht HW-seitig. Du musst bedenken, das ist 17+ Jahre alte Software und mit den Maßstäben der Softwareentwicklung ist das quasi Steinzeit! Zumal falls es sich um 16 bit Software handelt (wovon ich mal stark ausgehe), würde das auf einem x64-System schon nicht mehr starten. Fällt mir grad auch ein, daher würde es auf meinem Rechner eh nicht starten ^^


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Doch wenn du ein 32bit xp prof hast dann schon

Unter vista 32 bit hats bei mir ja auch geklappt


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe aber grad kein XP32 zur Verfügung...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Schau Dir das mal an dürfte dein problem lösen

Windows XP Mode - Download

http://www.chip.de/downloads/XP-Modus-fuer-Windows-7_37537390.html


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich werd es mir mal überlegen. Ist halt so, auf dem Rechner sind verdammt wichtige Sachen, da darf garnichts mit passieren... für solche Basteleien habe ich normalerweise ältere PCs rumstehen


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Und warum benutzt Du die dann nicht?

Achso gibs sowas auch für Linux also einen Modememulator der auf einem comport horcht und auch einen Datenmodus hat also so wie MSIM funktioniert?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Weil die Rechner bei meinen Eltern stehen und ich daher im Moment keinen Zugriff drauf habe 

Kein Ahnung ob es sowas für Linux gibt. Du bist auch der erste, den ich nach sowas fragen sehe. Diese Emulatoren stammen aus einer Zeit wo der Kram sehr teuer war (2 Modems + Telefonanlage konnte dann mal Richtung 300-500 Mark gehen). Heute bekommst du das für 20€ bei ebay und man braucht sich mit den ganzen SW-Problemen nicht mehr herumschlagen


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Als ich mir den Fossiltreiber BNU runterlud stieß ich auf ein kleines Utility FUTIL

Es befand sich im Ordner Utilitys



Hier mal die Readme:





                                June, 1989

















    FUTIL.COM, FUTIL.ASM and  accompanying  documentation are released
    free of charge  in  the  interests   of   encouraging   others  to
    contribute to the Fidonet community and to provide information and
    assistance to those  "learning  the  ropes" in communications  and
    programming in general.

    This utility will  be  of  particular interest to those wanting to
    test their systems locally, simulating  a  full connect, logon and
    logoff using no  or  a direct wire external connection.   It  will
    also assist (a  little)  those  wanting  to delve further into the
    workings of FOSSIL.



                                   - 1 -


                                                FUTIL FOSSIL Companion
                                                          Version 1.10

    Usage:

       FUTIL has only two possible command line parameters.

          FUTIL [/Pn] [/U]

            /Pn  Install for port 'n' (0-16), default is port 0 (COM1)
             /U  Uninstall from memory, if already resident



    FUTIL - What is it?


    FUTIL is a  small  TSR (terminate and stay resident) utility which
    acts as a wedge between FOSSIL  and  a  FOSSIL  aware  application
    (such as a  mailer  or  BBS).   Using keyboard commands,  you  can
    simulate modem return  codes  and  FOSSIL  status  information  to
    'fool' the application  into  thinking   that  it  has  connected,
    received carrier and has a remote user logged on.   This  is  very
    useful  while setting  up  a  new  BBS,  or to simulate a modem to
    modem connection with two locally hard-wire connected machines.

    FUTIL fools the application by providing the means of intercepting
    FOSSIL calls, optionally    'eating'    transmitted    characters,
    returning modem  result and connect codes and manipulating various
    modem status information returned by a FOSSIL.  All  result  codes
    and status changes   can  be  entered  and  manipulated  from  the
    keyboard.

    FUTIL is known to work with BNU  and  Opus!Com.   It will normally
    work with X00, excepting where an application uses  the "x00" high
    level language interface  to  bypass  INT  14H and call the driver
    directly.  Therefore use with X00  is  not  recommended  (but will
    usually work).

    In thory, FUTIL should work with just about any other  FOSSIL in a
    100% PC, PC/AT or PS/2 compatible under MS-DOS.



    Why release source?

    FUTIL's source is  provided  to  enable  its customisation to your
    particular purpose.  This  will   extend   its   usefulness.   For
    example, with  slight  modification, it can be used  to  intercept
    standard BIOS calls in a similar way.  Keyboard 'hotkeys' can also
    be changed and   added   to,   additional   codes   added,   other
    communications status bits status  by altering the keyboard tables
    and re-assembling.

    FUTIL *works*.  But it should not be left resident unless during
    testing or unless it has been completely deactivated.  BE WARNED!
    Since FUTIL provides the ability to set and override real
    communications status information (such as carrier  detect),  this
    can cause failed  connects  or  complete  confusion so far as your
    FOSSIL application is   concerned.     Use   only   under   direct
    supervision!


                                   - 2 -


                                                FUTIL FOSSIL Companion
                                                          Version 1.10


    This source can  be  easily  used  as  a learning tool both in the
    'art' of FOSSILs  and  the  'hotkey'   aspects   of   TSR's.    To
    investigate what FUTIL does, it is advisable to have a copy of the
    FOSSIL specification handy.  The source is heavily commented.



    Supplied configuration

    FUTIL is pre-configured  for  COM1  (FOSSIL  port   0)  -  may  be
    overridden with the  command line switch /Pn - and will by default
    not be active.  In this state, it  will  pass all calls through to
    the resident FOSSIL driver unmodified and returns  all information
    unaltered.  However, the  keyboard provides a way of changing this
    as follows:

      NOTE:  All keys mus be pressed  while  holding  down  the  Ctrl-
             Leftshift key combination (this too can be modified).


         Key  Result

         `    Turns all (FUTIL) processing off (default state)
         0    Forces (and keeps on forcing) no carrier
         O    Simulates an 'OK' and forces carrier low
         E    Simulates an 'ERROR', forcing carrier low
         N    Simulates a 'NO CARRIER', forcing carrier low
         B    Simulates 'BUSY' forces carrier low
         F    'CONNECT FAST', carrier high
         9    'CONNECT 9600', carrier high
         3    'CONNECT 2400/REL', carrier high
         2    'CONNECT 2400', carrier high
         1    'CONNECT 1200', carrier high
         R    'RING', carrier low
         V    'VOICE', carrier low
         I    'RRING', carrier low


    These can be easily re-configured to suit if you have an assembler
    handy (MASM 5.10  or  TASM  1.0 required).  Each  hotkey  and  its
    effect are configured by changing data in the "notkey" structures;
    refer to the source for further details.

    FOSSIL calls intercepted  by  FUTIL  are all data transmit/receive
    ones, including 'block' transmit/receive  supported  by FOSSIL rev
    5.







Kann ich mit diesem Tool FUTIL ein Modem emulieren welches auch einen Datenmodus besitzt?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

das Tool ist in Assembler geschrieben, ich weiß daher nicht, ob es auf modernen OS noch läuft.



> ... to simulate a modem to
> modem connection with two locally hard-wire connected machines.


-> da ist der Null-Modem-Kram von dem ich schon öfters gesprochen hatte. Simulieren einer echten Modem-Verbindung über Null-Modem-Kabel.


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Und wie richte ich das dann mit com0com ein?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Weiß ich net, habe mich mit dem Programm nicht großartig beschäftigt...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Mit welchen Kommunikationsprogrammen könnte FUTIL denn funktionieren?

Ich denke mal FUTIL ist jetzt das was ich suche... Unterstüzt FUTIL dann den Datenmodus

Sorr< das jetzt das 2 Tool kommt aber ich möchte halt sicherstellen das jetzt wenigstens FUTIL funktioniert nachdem msim schon versagt hat


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

ich kenne solche Tools nicht, damals hatte ich auch schon Modems


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Aber was entnimmst Du denn ausdem englischen Text?

Also simuliet das Tool ein Modem welches dann auch in den Datenmodus schaltet?

Versuche mir doch mal ganz genau zu erklären was jetzt der Unterschied zwischen FUTIL und MSIM sein soll.


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Hat irgendwas mit diesen FOSSIL-Teilen zu tun... ich weiß da auch nix näheres drüber. Es scheint ein Modem zu emulieren, aber wie genau man da was wo und wie anschließen muss ist mir jetzt auch nicht klar. Weil es kann bestimmt nicht den Datenverarbeitung der Gegenstelle emulieren, dafür müsste das Programm auf die Gegenstelle angepasst sein, also ob es jetzt FAX, BBS oder sonstwas ist...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Aber dafür hab ich doch die Readme gepostet

Oder hast Du die noch gar nicht gelesen?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Ja da steht ja nur, dass es gewisse Nachrichten bei bestimmten Tasten erzeugt, der Rest hängt wohl von FOSSIL ab?


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Und welche Kommunikationssoftware kann ich jetzt mit FUTIL einsetzen?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Mit dem richtigen Setup wohl jede Modem-zu-Modem Verbindung...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Nein ich meine jetzt Softwaremäig nicht hadwaremäßig


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Meine ich ja auch. Alles, was man mit einer echten Modem-zu-Modem-Verbindung machen könnte. Vermute ich jetzt zumindest ^^


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte jetzt eigentlich an Programmnamen


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich kenn jetzt keine weil ich an soetwas kein Interesse hatte...


----------



## msimpr (27. Juli 2010)

Kennst Du eine alternative für winxp die genau dasselbe wie FUTIL macht?


----------



## bingo88 (27. Juli 2010)

Nee, da kenne ich leider auch keins. Wie gesagt, die Technik ist mittlerweile so billig geworden, da lohnt es sich auch nichts mehr für zu entwickeln.


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Könnte FUTIL denn auch mit Arance einem DOS-Browser funktonieren


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

Du hast halt das Problem bei einem Browser, dass der ist ohne Internet ziemlich nutzlos ist. Und wenn du dich mittels emulierter Modemverbindung irgendwo hin verbindest, hast du idR kein Internet. Selbst mein HW Setup erfordert dafür eine etwas umfangreichere Konfiguration, damit ich das Modem auf die DSL Leitung umsetzen kann um ohne Telefonkosten (also ohne zusätzliche Kosten) mit dem Modem online zu sein. Abgesehen davon ist das eh relativ unbefriedigend wegen der lahmen Geschwindigkeit. Du lädst ja nur mit max. 33.6 kbit/s beim reinen Analog-Setup


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

Hmm

OK

Ich werde jetzt einen neuen Thread eröffnen wo es wieder um Modems geht

Moment


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

*Noch ein Tool..*

Hallo,

Macht das Tool daselbe wie MSIM und Co?

Oder macht es was anderes?

Ich habe dazu diese Anleitung gefunden

comsimul heißt es

http://www.freebasic-portal.de/sst/comsimul.zip

Man findet in der zip eine Anleitung der bin ich auch gefolgt doch am Ende heißt es immer nur die verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden dabei sollt es aussehen wie hier

http://www.freebasic-portal.de/sst/ModemInAktion.pdf

Das 2 Bild ist interessant

Da wird gezeigt wie das Tool funktionieren sollte bei mir steht jedoch immer obwohl ich der schritt für schritt anleitung in der zip gefolgt bin das die verbindung nicht aufgebaut werden kann. com0com ist auf com1 und 2 wie gewohnt konfiguriert.

Hm naja vllt klappts ja unter Deinem Windows.. Haste Dir denn jetzt ne virtuelle Maschiene mit winxp laufend zugelegt?


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, bildet MSIM eine komplette Modem-Verbindung nach, während dies hier nur ein einzelnes Modem simuliert. Mit MSIM könnte man echt Daten übertragen (daher braucht das auch 2 COMs), hier läuft alles was über AT-Befehle hinaus geht ins Nirvana...


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

Und mit FUTIL kann man auch keine komplette Modem-Verbindung emulieren?


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie FUTIL funktioniert. MSIM scheint ja so nen Treiber zu brauchen, vielleicht ist das so etwas in die Richtung?


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

Hmm

Nein MSIM braucht einen Fossiltreiber ich weiß was das ist Du offensichtlich nicht da lesen bildet geb ich Dir mal einen Link:

ISDN Fossil Treiber


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

Okay, dann war das der Treiber


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

sonst hätte MSIM gemeckert das kein Fossiltreiber vorhanden ist..

Und darum wollte ich das auch neuprogramiert haben damit ich eben nicht mehr mit fossilien rumexperimeitieren muss


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

Was willst du denn überhaupt erreichen? Für eine echte Verbindung bräuchte man vier COM Ports: 1x virtuell und 1x echt im Clienten und 1x virtuell und 1x echt im Server. Die beiden echten werden mittels Null-Modem-Kabel verbunden, die zu nutzende Anwendung jeweils auf die virtuellen. Der Emulator muss jeweils auf Client und Server laufen, wobei er jeweils auf einen virt. und den echten Port geschaltet sein muss.

So würde die Kommunikation zwischen zwei PCs über RS232 mit Modememulation ablaufen, zumindest habe ich MSIM so verstanden. com0com mit 4 Ports könnte lokal auch funktionieren, dann muss man den Emulator aber auch 2x starten (untersch. Ports) und auch Client und Serveranwendung auf dem selben PC haben.

Aber alles viel zu viel Aufwand. Es wird dir wohl auch keiner was neu schreiben, da die HW zu billig geworden ist und man mit echter HW halt alle Probleme elegant umschiffen kann...


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte erreichen das ich Modemanwendungen auch ohne Telefondose nutzen kann.


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

Und was soll dir das dann bringen?


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

Na ich kann Geld sparen das sonst durch Modem kaufen und Telefonkosten verursacht wurde


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

2 Modems + Anlage 20 - 30€ bei ebay, vllt. sogar billiger, hängt stark von den jeweiligen Teilen ab. Modems gibt's sicher ab 1€...

Und dann hat man auch keine Probleme mit Telefonkosten, da das ja garnicht am echten Telefonnetz hängt - aber es funktioniert halt einfach! Und wenn man ins echte Internet möchte, kann man entweder einen DSL "Tunnel" nutzen (ein Rechner arbeitet quasi als Router) oder man sucht sich einfach nen billig-Tarif. Hatte mal einen für so 0,04 Cent/Minute (!!!!!!!!)


----------



## msimpr (28. Juli 2010)

Aha..


----------



## bingo88 (28. Juli 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> Aha..


Jaa, so einfach wär's


----------



## msimpr (29. Juli 2010)

Achso hier habe ich auch etwas c++ code gefunden

CSerial ser; 
ser. Open (...); 

bool bConnected = false; 
do 
{ 
ser. Write ('RING); 
ser. Read (...); 
if (readData == 'ATA') break; 
} while (true); 
if (bConnected) 
{ 
ser. Write ('CONNECT); 
} 

Aber der ist doch noch nicht fertig oder?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juli 2010)

Mein Programm arbeitet im Prinzip auch so (ist aber auch nicht zu 100% implementiert). Was fehlt ist halt der Datentransfer im CONNECT-Modus (aka Datentransfermodus des Modems), das hängt halt davon ab, über welches Medium man transportieren möchte (also Rs-232/Null-Modem, Netzwerk, Pipes, ...).


----------



## msimpr (29. Juli 2010)

Aha..

OK


----------



## msimpr (29. Juli 2010)

Achso MSIM hat einen OnlineModus

Kannst Du den auch noch in dein Programm integrieren?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juli 2010)

Der funktioniert aber nur, wenn du ihn mit einem anderen MSIM verbindest.
Ich habe jetzt mal ein Bild gemalt:


----------



## msimpr (29. Juli 2010)

OK

Und was genau macht der Onlinemodus technisch gesehen?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juli 2010)

Habe ich da doch aufgemalt: Der Onlinemodus ist quasi die Null-Modem-Verbindung zwischen beiden PCs.


----------



## msimpr (29. Juli 2010)

OK

Hast Du auch schon im anderen Thread geschaut?


----------



## bingo88 (29. Juli 2010)

msimpr schrieb:


> OK
> 
> Hast Du auch schon im anderen Thread geschaut?


Jaa, aber das hat nichts mit Modems zu tun


----------



## dot (29. Juli 2010)

Da fast der komplette Thread aus einem direkten Gespraech zwischen zwei Personen ablaeuft bitte ich euch dies dann direkt ueber die PN Funktion weiterzufuehren. Danke.


----------



## bingo88 (30. Juli 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Da fast der komplette Thread aus einem direkten Gespraech zwischen zwei Personen ablaeuft bitte ich euch dies dann direkt ueber die PN Funktion weiterzufuehren. Danke.


Von mir aus kannst du das hier eh schließen, das sollte nämlich jetzt auch geklärt sein...


----------



## msimpr (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo bingo88

Sorry das ich noch auf den alten Thread antworte aber ich habe eine Frage

Reagiert Dein Modememulator auch auf AT Faxkommandos?


----------



## bingo88 (1. Juni 2011)

Der reagierte im Prinzip nur auf den Befehl "Wähle Nummer" und der Rest wurde immer mit "OK" quittiert. Hab aber eh den Quelltext nicht mehr...


----------



## msimpr (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab noch ne Frage zu diesem MSIM

Wie kann man es auch mit Vista nutzen?


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Juni 2011)

dot schrieb:


> Da fast der komplette Thread aus einem direkten Gespraech zwischen zwei Personen ablaeuft bitte ich euch dies dann direkt ueber die PN Funktion weiterzufuehren. Danke.


 
Ich denke, das sagt alles. Danke. Closed.


----------

